# CHEERS from the PHILIPPINES!!!



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

geat day guys!!
im paul from Tagum City Davao del Norte Philippines..
im a bee keeper for quite a while now focusing mainly on Langstroth hives..

hope all of you will help me if trouble will come in my way... 

have an apis mellifra now, that is also my specie last year before i stop last year... now im coming back. finally back to what i love doing!! 

im am well trained in Langstroth method and i will be so pleased if all of you guys will help me understand everything about TOP BAR HIVE... 

We only have two seasons rainy and sunny but when it rains,, it rains like hell, we're like in the path of typhons...although theres no winter bee keepers in my regions has this problem about Aerial spraying from the banana platations..VERY harmful for my babeez..sad 


bee keeping has been and will always be my passion and my greatest dream is to 

* become a international bee keeper in the future
* established a livelihood here in my region with the focus on greater understanding of the beez. 
*learn the latest updates from all over the globe...
*meet new people with the same passion as mine..

seems soo ambitious hehehe.. 

now i am currently having my refresher course in queen rearing... 

thank you soo much.. 
my pleasure to know you guys..


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome Paul, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Paul!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us informed about issues you are having.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Paul.
I made a training landing up in the Luzon in about 1956 with the USMC. Loved the countryside and you friendly people! I walked over many miles of it and spoke with many friendly folk. Some fun.


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi kabayang paul. I'm from kidapawan city north cotabato. I have stingless bees at the moment and looking forward to keep other native bees.


----------



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

hi apo!!

nice to here that...apis florea is that what u mean???"kyut"???


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

paul24 said:


> hi apo!!
> 
> nice to here that...apis florea is that what u mean???"kyut"???


Hi paul, Yep it's Kyut or Kiyot but i believe they are not apis florea but trigona biroi friese. Let's discuss on this at the alternative pollinators page.


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome Paul,
How hard is it to get beekeeping equipment, in the Philippines, when you need it?
I am thinking about setting up my wife;s family in beekeeping on Leyte if they can get the equipment locally.
They are interested in trying to raise honey bees on the land there.
Is there a market for the bees products?


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Paul, welcome


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome Paul, and this welcome is from a gal not a guy!


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Goat Man said:


> Welcome Paul,
> How hard is it to get beekeeping equipment, in the Philippines, when you need it?
> I am thinking about setting up my wife;s family in beekeeping on Leyte if they can get the equipment locally.
> They are interested in trying to raise honey bees on the land there.
> Is there a market for the bees products?


Hi goatman,

try ordering here www.mileabeefarm.com for equipments like smokers, suit, knife, etc. 

For the hive, I suggest you give your wife a drawing with dimensions of the hive then let her look for carpenters locally who could make it. It would be much cheaper and faster that way. 

Or you could order here ([email protected]) for the hives for 2500 pesos. Just send an email asking for list of bee supplies with prices.

And for the bees, you could order from both link I stated above. "uplbbeeprogram" is much more expensive about twice the price from other bee farm (12000pesos/4 framer colony ). But they assure you their queens are of top quality disease free F1 queens

Goodluck!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, very interesting already.


----------



## Grégori (May 5, 2021)

Hello man!!!
Tbh is awesome. Here "everyone" look for Langstroth. I have nothing against but search a more natural way so, warre is taking my mind.
Let's do it!!!


----------



## ButterButyl (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi Gregori. The post was from 7 years ago, but who knows.


----------



## Grégori (May 5, 2021)

ButterButyl said:


> Hi Gregori. The post was from 7 years ago, but who knows.



LO LOS LOL
I don't what happens
But i laugh a lot!
Start to read and enjoy the lesson we have here. So I made without pay attention for details.
Thanks man


----------

